# 9 sp Derailleur Replacement



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

It seems like 9 sp rear derailleurs have dried up. Has anyone used a 10 sp instead? Do you need to use a 10 sp narrow chain or will the 9 fit?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can substitute a subsequent 10-speed RD in terms of actuation. The pulleys got slightly narrower I believe (at least the P/Ns are different). If I was you I'd switch to a 10-speed chain, you'll find that shifting should improve.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm pretty sure you can substitute a subsequent 10-speed RD in terms of actuation. The pulleys got slightly narrower I believe (at least the P/Ns are different). If I was you I'd switch to a 10-speed chain, you'll find that shifting should improve.


You are correct as usual. Just trying to save some money. When Campy stops supporting a standard they just stop making spares. 

That's the one nice thing about Shimano. I can still buy factory pulleys for 6 and 7 sp derailleurs.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

cs1 said:


> When Campy stops supporting a standard they just stop making spares.


Really? I'm pretty sure Campag have been good at keeping spares available for a reasonable time i.e.
Campagnolo Jockey Wheels | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
Campagnolo
Campagnolo

So you can still get 9spd jockey wheels, square taper BBs, 8 & 9spd cassettes etc if you have a look.
My 10spd Record groupset is now over a decade old and I can get replacements for every part of it.
OK you might not find much 8spd stuff anymore or much choice of ratios in the older cassettes but given they've been on 11spd for many years now, it would be churlish to complain.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm pretty sure you can substitute a subsequent 10-speed RD in terms of actuation. The pulleys got slightly narrower I believe (at least the P/Ns are different). If I was you I'd switch to a 10-speed chain, you'll find that shifting should improve.


The actuation ratio (1.4) is a little lower than on first generation 9 speed derailleurs (identifiable via traditional B-tension adjustment, 1.5 pull ratio) so that the derailleur can travel farther to reach the big cog which hangs off the end of the freehub body.

YMMV.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> If I was you I'd switch to a 10-speed chain, you'll find that shifting should improve.


Given the question asker is asking about 9 speed, I'd guess he has a 9 speed bike. I sure would not use a 10 speed chain on 9 speed chainrings and 9 speed cassette.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

RussellS said:


> Given the question asker is asking about 9 speed, I'd guess he has a 9 speed bike. I sure would not use a 10 speed chain on 9 speed chainrings and 9 speed cassette.


You might not, but I would.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I've even used 10 speed rd's with my 8 speed setup without any issues. As far as spares go, campag still does production runs for their old stuff. I recently got myself brake pads for super record and c record brakes. They came in nice new campag boxes with campagnolo.com printed on them(so i know they're new). Try finding new 8 speed dura ace spares, I challenge you.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

zacolnago said:


> I've even used 10 speed rd's with my 8 speed setup without any issues.


New geometry 9 (same as 10) speed derailleurs are officially compatible with 8 speed shifters (with old 9 derailleurs sharing the same geometry).

Old and new 9 speed standards are officially incompatible. Could be because the cogs are 10% closer together than 8 speed making them less tolerant of miss-alignment, could be arbitrary.



> As far as spares go, campag still does production runs for their old stuff. I recently got myself brake pads for super record and c record brakes. They came in nice new campag boxes with campagnolo.com printed on them(so i know they're new). Try finding new 8 speed dura ace spares, I challenge you.


It's hit and miss. Campagnolo discontinued first generation right ergo G-spring carriers (I paid $10 extra for two from Branford before they ran out after breaking my last one), front lever return springs (ordered three from loose screws and got the last two after breaking my last one), and thumb button return springs.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have 2 new rear derailleurs already. They're 10 sp. The spacing on of the pulleys on a 10 is too narrow for a 9 sp chain. That means a new chain and derailleur. A switch to 10 means a new cassette, chain, derailleur and rebuilding the shifters. That's more money than I want to spend on the bike now.

While you can swap 9 sp jockey wheels in a 10 sp derailleur the bolts are too short. The bolts for 8 & 9 are not available.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just use a 10-speed chain. It'll work fine & probably better than a 9-speed.

To the doubters out there - the tooth dimensions and inside chain width have barely changed since the days of 7-speed. It's the outside dimension of the chains that gradually got narrower. (i'm not including 11-speed in this comment). As usual Sheldon has the info.

I'm running a 9-speed chain on a 7-speed bike with great success.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

cs1 said:


> I have 2 new rear derailleurs already. They're 10 sp. The spacing on of the pulleys on a 10 is too narrow for a 9 sp chain. That means a new chain and derailleur. A switch to 10 means a new cassette, chain, derailleur and rebuilding the shifters. That's more money than I want to spend on the bike now.
> 
> While you can swap 9 sp jockey wheels in a 10 sp derailleur the bolts are too short. The bolts for 8 & 9 are no available.


If you have a stock pile of C9 chains you'd like to run you might try a Campagnolo shop like Vecchio's Bicicletteria in Boulder, CO.

Campagnolo rear derailleur top and bottom pivots wear out and you might be able to get a set of pulley bolts off an old derailleur that's being scrapped. I'm on my last C9 chain and about to retire mine but couldn't tell you when I'll get around to that (could be weeks, could be months).


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> If you have a stock pile of C9 chains you'd like to run you might try a Campagnolo shop like Vecchio's Bicicletteria in Boulder, CO.
> 
> Campagnolo rear derailleur top and bottom pivots wear out and you might be able to get a set of pulley bolts off an old derailleur that's being scrapped. I'm on my last C9 chain and about to retire mine but couldn't tell you when I'll get around to that (could be weeks, could be months).


Why stockpile? Campagnolo still produce 9 speed cassettes & chains.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> Why stockpile? Campagnolo still produce 9 speed cassettes & chains.


1) Your favorite cassette combination might disappear (I had to upgrade to 9 speeds to keep my 18 cog because 8 speed 13-21 got discontinued).

2) Quality might drop. Current production 9 speed cassettes are all galvanized instead of chrome plated and you can't even buy a chrome plated 12-23 10 speed cassette apart from the $200 Record part with large cogs in titanium. Chrome plated cassettes are also no longer polished to the degree they were in the 1990s. 

3) It's less expensive to place an order for consumables (German tires, Campagnolo chains/cassettes) from your favorite UK retailer when there's a sale going on instead of ordering a chain with 6 pounds shipping; a cassette with 6 pounds shipping; etc. as you need it or paying the US Campagnolo "tax."

With $5 separating a C9 and C10 chain if he doesn't have a stock pile the original poster might as well just use the 10 speed derailleur and C10 chain which is less likely to break after wearing because the rivets are peened and reportedly shifts better.

OTOH, with a stock pile rounding up a couple of NLA pulley bolts would probably be less of a hassle than selling off the C9 chains on E-bay/craigslist and buying C10.


----------

